# Hybrid Tv Stick (Hauppauge WinTv hvr900)

## nanaki82

Salve a tutti.... sono disperato, non riesco a far andare la suddetta penna-tv!!! i driver dovrebbero essere em28xx. Le ho provate di tutte. Qualcuno che ce l'ha e' riuscito a farla funzionare??? qualche buon'anima Pia che vuole aiutarmi verra' considerato il mio eroe e andra' in paradiso  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non so quanto abbiano migliorato con la nuova versione di video4linux ma in genere l'autoriconoscimento è pietoso.

Hai provato a forzare il riconoscimento tramite gli appositi parametri?

----------

## nanaki82

Allora, seguendo varie guide (che fanno tutto facile naturalmente...), ho installato media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg smascherandolo, e compila tutto bene. Ho scaricato e scompattato il firmware in /lib/firmware. Ho riavviato, attaccato la penna e fatto modprobe em28xx... vedo in dmesg e' c'e' solamente:

[   81.680360] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[   81.685837] em28xx v4l2 driver version 0.0.1 loaded

[   81.685919] usbcore: registered new interface driver em28xx

invece dovrebbe apparire piu' o meno cosi'... http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Em2880/dmesg (il primo dmesg)

Che significa forzare il riconoscimento con gli appositi parametri??

----------

## djinnZ

 *nanaki82 wrote:*   

> Che significa forzare il riconoscimento con gli appositi parametri??

 

secondo il modulo è card=xx o qualcosa del genere. Devi dare uno sguardo ai parametri dei moduli può essere che il pci id non sia stato ancora inserito e quindi devi forzare il driver ad attivarsi secondo una specifica modalità. (e nel caso trovi il modello giusto segnalalo qui e ai dev di v4l ovviamente)

----------

## zolar czakl

Prova a seguire questo link , senza installare  media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg.

Se non usi un kernel 2.6.20  (1)  dovrebbe funzionare ...

Riassumo:

recupera il firmware giusto

```
wget http://konstantin.filtschew.de/v4l-firmware/firmware_v3.tgz
```

piazzalo in lib/fimware

```
tar xvzf firmware_v3.tgz
```

poi

```
hg clone http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/v4l-dvb-kernel
```

che creera' una dir v4l-dvb-kernel

(serve mercurial ma dovresti gia' averlo - dipendenza di media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg)

e compila

```
cd v4l-dvb-kernel

make && make install
```

(quanti moduli inutili vengono installati   :Evil or Very Mad:  ... io faccio a mano).

```
modules-update
```

giusto per non riavviare...

per finire

```
modprobe em2880-dvb
```

ed inserisci la scheda.

 (1) Con il kernel 2.6.20 per ora funziona solo l'analogico - per avere i sorgenti in questo caso 

```
hg clone http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/v4l-dvb-experimental
```

----------

## nanaki82

grazie zolar,

sembra che funzioni (caricare il modulo em28xx senza fare capricci), ma se faccio modprobe em2880-dvb ecco il dmesg che dicce:

[  526.335935] em2880-dvb.c: DVB Init

[  526.335937] em2880-dvb.c: unsupported device

[  526.335938] em2880-dvb.c: failed initializing zl10353 DVB-T demodulator

[  526.335940] em2880-dvb.c: retrying with mt352 DVB-T demodulator

[  526.336167] FIXME: Write failed, backtrace:

[  526.336169] ===============================

[  526.336170] 7f

[  526.336171] ================================

[  526.336339] mt352_read_register: readreg error (reg=127, ret==-19)

[  526.336364] em2880-dvb.c: no luck with mt352 demodulator, not attaching em2880-dvb

[  526.336366] em2880-dvb.c: DVB-T demodulator not reachable, did you try "modprobe em28xx device_mode=1"

[  526.336369] em28xx #0: Found Hauppauge WinTV HVR Rev. 1.2

Qualche idea???

----------

## djinnZ

 *nanaki82 wrote:*   

> [  526.336366] em2880-dvb.c: DVB-T demodulator not reachable, did you try "modprobe em28xx device_mode=1"

 

mi pare abbastanza chiaro.

Da qualche parte dovrebbe esserci un elenco dei possibili parametri, 1 sarà il supporto generico o serve per forzare il tipo "mt352" anche se non è riconsciuto.

----------

